# Recording audio from speakers



## Camaro

hey i need to record audio from my speakers without a mike
is their a program that can record whatevr is going through the speakers?


----------



## arachai

well i can tell you, being a musician myself, youre gonna have a heck of a time recording anything that is not already on your computer on to your computer without a microphone. of course you could spend a couple hundred on a board that will let you plug 1/4" trs, rca, and other media cables in to it. check out sweetwater.com under recording. another little trick is to plug a pair of headphones into the mic jack of your computer. this will reverse the signal and make the headphones act as a microphone. i used to do that all the time on my stereo system back before computers were used alot in music recording


----------



## Camaro

i dont think u really understood what i was getting at
i want to my a robot voice with the text to speach tool but of course i cant record it.
it comes through my speakers and i want to know if i can record whats coming through my speakers. (this is all on computer)


----------



## arachai

why dont you just filter the audio through a music program. theres no way to get the sound of your speakers recorded back on to your computer...that would be kind of redundant when you can buy a cheap audio program and render the robot effect on to your voice and then save down to .cda, .ogg, .wma, etc, other than that you will have to buy a microphone. how do you expect to record sound without a microphone? thats like flying a kite with no wind


----------



## Camaro

thats dumb theyre should be a way like a program or something


----------



## arachai

well if you have an audio file of the voice i could give you my email and you could send it to me. i have music software that can do virtually anything to the voice...or you can spend $80 and buy a program called Magix Music Studio...


----------



## Camaro

well see thats the problem i cant record the voice


----------



## Camaro

okay i just found out i can turn on line in on my sound card so does that open up anything?


----------



## arachai

that allows you to run a line in to your computer for recording.. how i use it is run a cable from my guitar pedal to the line in..this lets you record sound to your computer. this is where you would plug any kind of audio line in to your computer..but it comes down to you have to have recording software and some kind of line to feed the sound in to the computer (e.g. a microphone)


----------



## Camaro

phuck.
well do you know about text-to-speech thing on xp
i need to record that without mike
how? if theirs a way


----------



## arachai

honestly, i dont mess with the text to speech...but i'll mess around with it a little tonight and see what i can find


----------



## Cheezburger

Hey Camaro, I know of a way to get text to speech without a microphone. Just type in att text to speech on google or yahoo or whatever you use. Click on the first option. There you can type in what you want it to say, and it has voices of different nationallity and gender. Plus, it's free and you can easily save it to your computer.


----------



## letchworth

Camaro said:


> hey i need to record audio from my speakers without a mike
> is their a program that can record whatevr is going through the speakers?


I use Total Recorder from High Criteria (a company in Canada)- here is their link:
http://totalrecorder.com/
You can download their program and try it out as long as you want-- however every one minute they inject a sound into the recording (but it lets you play with the program & settings to see if it will, indeed, let you do what you want--- before paying the $15 or so).

They advertise that anything you can hear in your speakers, you can record directly to their program---- I have found that it does exactly what it says. (I have used it for five years). It can also edit and save to several file formats, including WAV, MP3, Ogg, etc.

I hope it does what you want for your needs- good luck
letchworth


----------



## wilson44512

Audacity

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Triple6

Don't know if this will help, but if you go to the Recording section of the Windows Volume Control you can choose to recording source as WAV, and that can record the same source as is coming out of the speakers. You can also loop the speaker to the Line-In jack on the sound card if you have or wish to purchase a cable and then record using the Line-In as the source. And then you use Windows Recorder or Audacity to record the audio to a file.


----------



## Jtech13

I use wavepad it works really well. Just set it to stereo mix.

Here is the link:

http://www.nch.com.au/wavepad/index.html


----------

